
Show HN: Stream – Twitter Firehose for iPhone - zntfdr
https://itunes.apple.com/app/stream-for-twitter/id1053443074
======
zntfdr
Hi, developer here!

I've always enjoyed Live Data Visualization [1].

Last year I bought my first macbook and started learning Swift and iOS App
Development. After 3 months my app was ready and after _3 more months_ [2] the
app is finally live on the App Store!

Stream for Twitter shows you new Tweets LIVE from all over the world: just
input anything you're interested in and let the Stream flow.

Any feedback is welcome, thanks!

[1]:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/dataisbeautiful/comments/435g7b/i_l...](https://www.reddit.com/r/dataisbeautiful/comments/435g7b/i_love_live_data_visualizations_heres_every_one/)

[2]: [https://medium.com/kimchi-media/my-first-app-journey-to-
the-...](https://medium.com/kimchi-media/my-first-app-journey-to-the-apple-
store-44c764042960#.82toi9whw)

------
atom-x
"Twitter Firehose for iPhone" is really a misnomer. There is no way that this
is a true implementation of a realtime feed of the full Twitter data stream...

~~~
zntfdr
Hi atom-x, thanks for your interest!

It actually really is what the title says: you can have a look at the public
Twitter Streaming API here [1].

Obviously you won't receive 100% of Twitter's Tweets (I dare any iPhone to
receive _every_ Tweet that contains the character 'o' in real time, for
example) but as many Tweets as Twitter Servers decide to send you (depending
on multiple factors, not publicly known, but I guess your connection speed is
one).

Also you won't receive 100% of the Tweets because you have to pay Twitter for
that service. Still, you'll get plenty of new Tweets live: just give it a try!
It's quite cool to see it in action [2].

I'm happy to answer to any other of your concerns :)

[1]:
[https://dev.twitter.com/streaming/overview](https://dev.twitter.com/streaming/overview)

[2]:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=756d2fXJjas](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=756d2fXJjas)

